# enlarger filters



## electricalperson

what are the filters for enlargers used for?  i have a box of flilters for our enlarger and was wondering how to use them


----------



## Derrel

They are known as poly contrast filters or multi contrast filters. Kodak used to call them polycontrast filters, Ilford multi contrast filters. The filters are used to give varying degrees of print contrast to photographic enlarging paper designed to be used with such filters. In the "old days", enlarging paper was sold in different grades, with the higher grades of paper producing higher contrast levels. Grade 2 was often considered "normal" contrast, 3 higher contrast, 4 higher still. With the advent of multi-grade papers, all one did was use filtration to create the differing grades of contrast. Most enlargers have a slot or holder for the filter, which is placed in the filter holder, and the paper exposed with the proper filter in place for the correct (desired) level of print contrast. The print is then developed,and hopefully, it will look just as desired.


----------



## djacobox372

Contrast filters are a powerful tool, I often expose my paper multiple times with different contrast filters to achieve the results I want.


----------

